
Goldmoney Inc. Adds Bitcoin and Ethereum to the Goldmoney Holding - wymy
https://www.goldmoney.com/corporate/news/goldmoney-inc-adds-bitcoin-and-ethereum-to-the-goldmoney-holding
======
jmcguckin
Rather than taking refuge in a flying palace or hiding under a mountain with
100 women for every man, the Prez and the members of congress ought to be
chained to their desks at ground zero in the event they get us into a shootin'
war -- douba douba III.

